
Give me a hackable linux phone already caralho ktx - Dahoramano
I want a hackable linux phone with root access. I wont mess with the telecom protocols. You can blackbox that into an API if you want. It can even be a virtualization layer on top of android (with sudo priviledge to itself and some aspects of the media players).<p>There are a ton of use cases for this.<p>I live in the Bixigia area of Brazil.<p>I can provide more details, like use cases and linux architecture. How to build the thing. etc.
======
xchip
I just want a phone where I can run linux. No chroot, I want the real thing,
with all the drivers please :)

------
finid
Let's talk. See the contact info at linuxbsdos.com/contact and ping me.

